

Interesting mathematical properties of network structures - yters
http://ptonline.aip.org/journals/doc/PHTOAD-ft/vol_61/iss_11/33_1.shtml?type=PTALERT

======
yters
Points I found interesting:

A power law distribution of node degrees shows a network is not randomly
constructed. Randomly constructed networks follow a Poisson distribution.

Power law distribution networks much more are resilient to random node removal
than randomly constructed networks.

Node degree correlation (whether the degree of a node is a good predictor of
the degree of nodes it is connected to) is a significant indicator of deeper
network structure.

A node's spreading capability is dictated by the square of its degree, instead
of just its degree.

